# yup.



## dd16pilot (10 mo ago)

valid message


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Personally, I have no clue, but I think the dealership may be able to help. Not sure if you need the transmission code from the 2002 but there may be a way they can look it up for you. I have seen them pull up manuals and schematics so it could be possible for them to pull up the motor and the specific bellhousings to compare them side by side. Worth a shot if you don't get any responses. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dd16pilot (10 mo ago)

valid message


----------

